# Metroboard- What's your opinion?



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

I am a college student helping a local Portland, OR electric skateboard startup for a business project. We want to get the opinion of snowboarders and other outdoor enthusiasts.

If you would not mind letting us know what you think by taking this short survey (it is completely anonymous) I would really appreciate it.

Metro-Board with hobby


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

i decided to check this out, and man does this look stupid.... this basically goes against what skateboarders stand for


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

m_jel said:


> i decided to check this out, and man does this look stupid.... this basically goes against what skateboarders stand for



I agree. Is it that america has just gotten so lazy they need everything to be motorized? I don't skateboard but i sure as hell wouldn't do this.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's the segway for people that want to say they snowboard.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

very sad

`


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I hate to be the crusher of dreams for any company, but i would never buy one no matter the price.


----------

